# Got to use my new table saw!!



## Ruthless53

Well I'm fairly new to woodworking and have been slowly building up my shop toys through craigalist, pawn shops, and watching out for good sale items in the big box stores. I've got a pretty dang good collection of things and I bet I didnt pay 50% of retail for anything. Been as much fun deal hunting as it is working.

I finally found a table saw that I feel I can really use for a long time until I get to the point financially where getting a saw stop wouldn't cause a fight with the wife . I got a Craftsman Proffesional 22124 Table Saw. I've avoided craftsman everything up until this point but the reviews on this thing were that it was a heck of a saw for the $1,000 price tag. Well when I found a new Sears floor model for $400 i couldn't pass it up. I honestly couldn't be happier. This thing cuts smooth and quiet and the biessemier clone fence is right on the money accurate. It has a granite top which was easy to level and it took very little adjusting to square up the blade, fence and top. I do need to figure out some sort of removable infeed and outfeed tables but I've got an idea in my head for those. Here's a review (not by me) of the saw.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/539


----------



## Ruthless53

Wife's aunt just bought a house here locally and had some cheap MDF shelves from Lowes in this spot that were held up with brackets and were sagging bad. In a $450,000 house it was mind boggling how they could have these shelves in the living room. I took 2x4's and ripped down to inch wide strips and made a torsion box frame and attached it to every stud. Sandwhiched 3/4 oak ply on top and bottom. Mitered the front edges and then cut a price to finish off the front.


----------



## Ruthless53

i then took a torch and started burning the wood. It's really very simple and brings out the grain quickly without really turning anything else black. Advise is to take your time and don't try to bring it out to quick. A couple passes following the grain lines will bring it out without any charring. Getting close will bring it out quicker but also more black areas on the clean parts but hey anything can be sanded.


----------



## Ruthless53

Put a light sand on it and then a dark walnut stain. Couple coats ad satin poly and it was done!


----------



## Ruthless53

Some paint on the walls to accent the area and the difference is pretty amazing. Pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## bill

well done and nice effect


----------



## Hooked

Very nice. Great results.

Regarding the infeed/outfeed tables. I've seen several versions of fold down tables on one of the woodworking websites I visit. I'll try to find some and shoot you a PM.


----------



## TheSamarai

u just created a new problem. now all family members including your wife will be ready for u to complete all of the projects they see on the DIY network. Sometimes I wished I didnt own any tools or the skills to operate them


----------



## Viking48

Re: infeed/outfeed. I bought a skatewheel conveyor at an auction and cut it in half. My sawhorses are just the right height to match the saw and it works great.


----------



## Hooked

Saw a different setup for an outfeed today in this months Wood magazine. Rather than fold down it folds up and over the saw top for a cover. Nice arrangement if you're looking at a fold down outfeed.


----------



## Gottagofishin

I don't know if you have the room, but I built a 4x8 work bench and leveled it to the surface of the table saw. It serves as a great out feed table and the base has drawers, wood storage, and a router table setup on the opposite end from the table saw. It is a great setup.


----------

